# Moog Premium vs Moog Standard steering parts



## Jimmy The Greek (Aug 31, 2011)

I am ready to purchase all new steering components including sleeves, inner-outer tie rod ends, idler arm assembly, center link, etc.. I noticed OPGI lists Moog standard and premium versions of the tie rod ends, idler arm. Is there a noticeable difference between the two versions? :confused I appreciate any feedback from those of you that have been down this road before.


----------



## Jimmy The Greek (Aug 31, 2011)

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Bump


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

i can only assume the standard are made from inferior materials or overseas. doesnt your gto and your safety deserve nothing but the best.? go with premium.


----------

